# should i take her to dr?



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

my daughter is 4. for months now   she has had poo issues. in that she'll remove herself to a quiet part of the room and goes a bit pale and shaky. this is how she looks when she needs to poo. i tell her to go to the loo but often by time she gets there this phase has passed. then she'll eventually leg it to the loo and a massive poo comes out.she is not an attention seeker and i am not sure why she holds it in - but even when she tries to get it out quite often she strains and nothing happens - then sometimes it is immediate.  today i am a bit more concerned. she is poorly - flu snotty coughy - she ran to the loo and all that came out was well nothing apart from knicker watery stain.   TMI sorry. 

any thoughs?

thanks alot
fran x


----------

